# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Ikja e trurit--vetem 5% e te diplomuarve jashte ndodhet ne vend

## s0ni

Studimi, largimi i trurit dhe qytetareve te kualifikuar nga Shqiperia fenomen ne rritje. 20 mije studente arsimohen jashte .Vetem 5% e studenteve shqiptare te arsimuar jashte vendit, kane pranuar se do te kthehen ne Shqiperi menjehere sapo te mbarojne studimet, nderkohe qe pjesa tjeter eshte kunder ketij vendimi. 

Sipas te dhenave nga IOM, 40% e akademikeve shqiptare jane larguar nga Shqiperia qe nga viti 1990 deri tani. Organizata nderkombetare e emigrimit, 20% e emigranteve shqiptare jane larguar nga vendi per ne shtetet e huaja 

Studimi i hartuar nga organizata nderkombetare e emigrimit per largimin e trurit ka nxjerr ne dukje se vetem 5% e studenteve te cilet diplomohen jashte Shqiperise do te kthehen ne atdhe. Ndersa pjesa tjeter ka refuzuar te kontribuoje per te vendin e origjines, duke pranuar me mire te qendroje diku tjeter per nje te ardhme me te mire. 

Fenomeni i largimit te trurit dhe qytetareve te kualifikuar nga Shqiperia eshte nje dukuri qe vazhdon te marre permasa te medha. Ky eshte konkluzioni i studimit te realizuar nga IOM lidhur me fenomenin e emigrimit ne shoqerine shqiptare. Ne kete menyre jane paraqitur shifra alarmante per largimin e trurit nga Shqiperia ne raportin e hartuar nga organizata nderkombetare e emigrimit. 

Afersisht mbi 20 mije student arsimohen jashte vendit. Pjesa me e madhe e studenteve shqiptare eshte e perqendruar ne shtete si Italia, Greqia dhe Rumania . Sipas te dhenave te studimit, largimi i trurit nuk perfshin vetem akademiket, por edhe tendencen e studenteve per te mos u kthyer ne atdhe pas perfundimit te arsimit te larte jashte vendit. 

Studimi tregon se shume nga te rinjte qe studiojne jashte vendit mendojne te largohen per nje kohe te gjate, ne mos pergjithmone. 
Ne lidhje me fenomenin e largimit te trurit, studimi thekson se deri tani nuk jane marre politika konkrete per favorizimin e kthimit te qytetareve te kualifikuar ne vendlindje. 

Shqiperia eshte nje nga vendet me nivel te larte te flukseve te emigrimit ne bote ku, pergjate me shume se nje dekade, rreth 20 % e popullsise rezulton e larguar nga vendi. Nga studimi i realizuar nga IOM lidhur me fenomenin e emigrimit ne shoqerine shqiptare, rezulton se rreth 1.093.000 emigrante shqiptare jane perqendruar kryesisht ne Greqi, Itali, Gjermani, Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, Angli, Belgjike, France, Kanada, Zvicer, Austri, Vendet e Uleta dhe Turqi. 

Studimi tregon se fenomeni i largimit te trurit, i cili filloi ne 1990, vit kur 40 % e arsimtareve dhe studiuesve u larguan nga vendi, eshte i perqendruar kryesisht ne Kanada, Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe Gjermani. Nga studentet e diplomuar jashte Shqiperise vetem kane mundur te bejne konvertimin e diplomave. 

Pedagoget 
Thithja e “trurit” eshte konsideruar si nje nga prioritet e qeverise shqiptare. Statistikat tregojne nje shifer alarmante te largimit te trurit nga Shqiperia. Kryesisht eshte shume shqetesuese fakti qe largimi i trurit eshte bere nga institucionet shkencore. 

Sipas te dhenave te mbledhura nga organizatat jo qeveritare dhe nga PNUD i, qe nga viti 1991 deri ne vitin 2005, mbi 40% e pedagogeve shkencore ne Shqiperi, kryesisht te rinj dhe te kualifikuar ne vendet e Evropes Perendimore dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes jane larguar nga Shqiperia ne drejtim te vendeve perendimore. 

Rreth 71.4% e tyre kane emigruar se bashku me familjen qe do te thote se kane ikur per te mos u kthyer me ne Shqiperi. Ndersa nga 40% i kuadrove te larguar, 47.3% e tyre i perkojne nje moshe te re, nga 25 35 vjeç. Largimi i njerezve te kualifikuar nga Shqiperia vazhdon te jete nje problem shqetesues ne vendin tone. 

Puna 
Largimi i te diplomuarve me tituj nga Shqiperia tashme eshte bere i ditur qe prej kohesh ne vendin tone dhe eshte pare me syrin shqetesues. Ky fenomen ka pesuar rritje nga njeri vit ne tjetrin. Po ku punojne keta njerez te cilet jane me shume te dhene per te emigruar ne vendet perendimore. 

Sipas te dhenave nga dy organizatat me te medha ne vendin tone, IOM dhe PNUD, keta persona “braktisin” diplomat dhe profesionet e tyre per te punuar ne pune te ndryshme jashte specialitetit per te cilin ata kane mbaruar. 

IOM ka konstatuar ne raportin e saj per largimin e trurit se ne shumicen e rasteve keta njerez nuk punojne ne profesionin e tyre, por bejne pune te rendomta, vetem per te pasur nje te ardhme larg Shqiperise dhe nje rroge te mire per te perballuar jetesen. 


Shkaqet 
Jane te ndryshme shkaqet qe kane detyruar nje pjese te mire te arsimtareve te braktisin vendin e tyre. Deshira per te pasur nje rroge me te mire i ka detyruar ata te jene shume larg profesionit te vertete. Deshira per te pasur kushte me te mira te jetes dhe te ardhura me shume ne xhepa ka qene subjekti kryesor per t`u larguar nga vendi. 

Perveç ketyre arsyeve ne raportin e hartuar nga organizata nderkombetare e emigrimit thuhet se sigurimi i jeteses ka detyruar nje pjese te mire te shqiptareve te largohen pergjithmone nga vendi i tyre i origjines. 

Nje tjeter faktor qe ka ndikuar ne vendimmarrjen e tyre ne lidhej me largimin eshte edhe paqendrueshmeria politike dhe kushtet e veshtira ekonomike. Gjithashtu, nje e ardhme me e mire per femijet e tyre ka qene nje force e forte bindese per te braktisur atdheun dhe punen e rehatit, per te punuar ne Kanada apo Amerike ne nje profesion te çfaredoshem, pa u menduar gjate. 


Projekti “Kthim” 
PNUD nepermjet programit per thithjen e trurit do te motivoj shqiptaret per nje jete produktive ne Shqiperi. Ky proces do te zgjas 48 muaj dhe do te financohet nga PNUD dhe qeveria shqiptare, ku bashkepunetor do te jete edhe fondacioni SOROS. 

Do te hapet nje “data base” , baze te dhenash ne nje web site te veçante ne muajin shtator, por do te nxirren lajmerime edhe ne web site e kryeministrise apo edhe te PNUD it para shtatorit. Ky do te jete i vlefshem online, i ndare ne grupe specialitetesh, i cili ne te ardhmen do te sherbeje edhe si portal midis Shqiperise dhe Diaspores per vende pune. 

E veçanta eshte se kjo nderhyrje behet me ndihmen e qeverise shqiptare qe mban edhe vulen e ketij projekti. Nje person qe eshte i kualifikuar dhe nuk deshiron te shkeputet ne menyre permanente nga puna dhe vendi tek i cili ai jeton dhe banon do te kete menyra te tjera. 

Ata do te kene mundesi te vijne ne Shqiperi per nje periudhe 3 4 mujore, dhe pagesa e udhetimit do te paguhet nga fondet e vendosura ne dispozicion te ketij projekti. 

Punet e rendomta 
Duke iu referuar shifrave jo zyrtare mendohet se numri i shqipatreve te punesuar ne institucionet akademike jashte shtetit shkon deri ne 200 persona. Sipas statistikave te marra nga PNUD, vetem 200 Shqipatre punojne ne institucionet akademike jashte Shqiperise, nderkohe qe pjesa tjeter pavaresisht diplomes punojne ne pune te rendomta, te ngarkuar vetem nga deshira per t`u mos u kthyer ne vendin e origjines. 

Kryesisht pjesa me e madhe e tyre ndodhen ne universitetet amerikane, angleze, italiane dhe gjermane. Jane pikerisht keto vendet qe kane qene me atraktive ne terheqjen e trurit nga vendi yne. Ndersa vende si Greqia nuk shquhen per largimin e kuadrove pasi ne shtete te tilla shkojne me shume emigrante me arsim jo te larte. 

Nga studimi i realizuar nga IOM lidhur me fenomenin e emigrimit ne shoqerine shqiptare, rezulton se rreth 1.093.000 emigrante shqiptare jane perqendruar kryesisht jashte vendit. 

Vendet 
Ku ndodhen te diplomuarit e larguar nga Shqiperia? IOM, ne raportin e saj tregon se ata ndodhen kudo. Shqiperia eshte nje nga vendet me nivel te larte te flukseve te emigrimit ne bote ku, pergjate me shume se nje dekade, rreth 20 % e popullsise rezulton e larguar nga vendi. 

Nga studimi i realizuar nga IOM lidhur me fenomenin e emigrimit ne shoqerine shqiptare, rezulton se rreth 1.093.000 emigrante shqiptare jane perqendruar kryesisht ne shtete si Greqi, Itali, Gjermani, Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, Mbreterine e Bashkuar, Belgjike, France, Kanada, Zvicer, Austri, Vendet e Uleta dhe Turqi. 

Deshira pe rte emigruar ne vendet perendimore ka pushtuar me shume shqiptaret me diplome dhe me tituj shkencor, nderkohe qe njerezit e thjeshte me arsim te mesem dhe 8 vjeçar kane zgjedhur per te emigruar vende si Greqia dhe Italia. Aktualisht jashte kufijve te Shqiperise ndodhen mbi 1 milion shqiptar.

----------


## s0ni

*Ata do te kene mundesi te vijne ne Shqiperi per nje periudhe 3 4 mujore, dhe pagesa e udhetimit do te paguhet nga fondet e vendosura ne dispozicion te ketij projekti.* 


S'jam e sigurte nese thojne per 3-4 muaj, por nese eshte keshtu me gjithe qejf rikthehesha per te punuar.  Me vjen keq qe Projekti Kthim do 4 vjet te organizohet sepse tani ne jeten time eshte kohe e pershtatshme per te shkuar me pune ne Shqiperi. 

Projekti "Kthim" me duket nje ide shume e mire, e besoj qe do kete sukses. Pagesen e udhetimit s'kane rendesi ta paguajne, por te pakten dhomen apo vendi i jeteses te jete i mire.

Me beri pershtypje dicka ket artikulli, folen per shkenctare qe jane larguar, "Kryesisht eshte shume shqetesuese fakti qe largimi i trurit eshte bere nga institucionet shkencore." C'fare lloj pune bejne ne Shqiperi shkenctaret? Meqe dega qe mbarova eshte e tille, por pervec mesuese dhe "research" (zbulime per mjeksine) eshte e veshtire te gjesh pune tjeter ketu ne USA.  Nejse, se ne 4 vjet do jem ne drejtim tjeter, por nga kurioziteti po pyes.


Besoj qe studentet me te rendesishem per Shqiperine do jene ata te deges se Biznesit dhe Inxhinieret.  Shpresoj qe Projekti "Kthim" ti japi me shume privilegj ketyre studentave. 

Mbare e mire, dhe shpresoj te realizohet Projekti, eshte dicka shume e dobishme per shtetin tone.

----------


## Edvin83

Nese ne vende tjera ndodh largimi i trurit per shkak se vendet me te pasura thithin trurin e vendeve me te varfra duke u ofruar rroga me te larta apo jetese me te mire akademikeve te vendeve te varfra, ne Shqiperi truri jo vetem qe nuk afrohet me ane te rrogave apo kushteve por ajo qe eshte me e keqja eshte se truri ketu shkelmohet dhe detyrohet te largohet.
Trurit te Shqiperise i behet jeta e pamundur duke u nxjerre lloj lloj pengesash dhe nganjehere edhe kercenime me qellim qe te largohen nga Shqiperia.
Truri ketu nuk largohet por shtyhet qe te ike...

----------


## Isomer937

> Trurit te Shqiperise i behet jeta e pamundur duke u nxjerre lloj lloj pengesash dhe nganjehere edhe kercenime me qellim qe te largohen nga Shqiperia.
> Truri ketu nuk largohet por shtyhet qe te ike...


Kjo eshte mese e vertete. Di me shume se 5 histori personale te "trurit" qe eshte kthyer ne Shqiperi dhe eshte perpjekur te sjelle dicka perendimore ose qofte dhe nga vende lindore tip Rumani qe jane me te zhvilluara se Shqiperia. Keta individe vec sorrollatjeve teknike per te kthyer diplomat ne diploma shqiptare se shkolla tone eshte shume e forte; kemi sistemin rus ne; kane patur sorrallatje me licensat. 

Me pas kane filluar kercenime nga kolege, qe ndjehen te kercenuar se keta te rinj do ju marrin pune dhe biznesin. Mbi keta individe eshte hedhur balte pavaresisht se doktoret ne Shqiperi vazhdojne akoma te marrin 10 me shqerra, patate dhe veze; se keta te rinj te edukuar jashte shtetit jane te paafte. Dhe doktor Adhamudhi qe ka emer se ka 30 vjet qe eshte doktor, okulist, dentist, e te tjera eshte me i mire se nje doktor, dentist a okulist qe ka mbaruar shkollen jashte. Adhamudhi ka lexuar nje reviste shkencore ne vitin 1984 kurse i riu e ka lexuar me 2006 dhe vazhdon te lexoje; Adhamudhi praktikon teknika te viteve 80 ose 90 ndersa i riu me teknika te 2000 dhe 2005 eshte i prapambetur. 

Fatkeqesisht ne Shqiperi me kalimin e kohes po mbeten gjithmone e me shume "te pa afte" si per te menduar dhe per te punuar. Njeriu ka nevoje te punoje ne nje vend ku puna e tij jo vetem vleresohet por ka edhe 4-5 njerez te nivelit te tij me te cilet mund te beje nje bisede. 

Kur te gjithe ikin nga nje vend; kur pranon te punosh ne piceri me mire se mesues kjo tregon dicka. Merr at $ 6 a $ 8 ne ore ne piceri dhe i ke me djersen e ballit dhe nuk te shikon njeri shtrember. Ne Shqiperi mqse nuk jeton dot me $ 150 qe merr mesuesi ne muaj detyrohet te hape nje kurs privat; a te shese notat. E ka thene Darvini: *Njeriu do te mbijetoje*. Sa te mbijetoje me frike dhe qe nje dite do veje X ose Y me kallash te kerkoje 10 kur nuk meriton as 5 thote mesuesi i shkrete me mire me ajvane te huaj se me friken dhe presionit e jetes ne Shqiperi.

Kthimi i TRURIT ne Shqiperi me duket akoma nje ide qesherake. Ndoshta eshte nje projekt qe te marre ndonje femije tjeter ministri a deputeti nje pozicion te mire pune. Nje pune ne te cilen po punove vete kursen afer $ 80, 000 ne vit. Ne fillim duhet te ndale eksodi; pastaj te filloje rikthimi. Edhe sikur te kthen 20% nqse studentet ikin me shumice pakica qe kthehet do mbetet si peshku pa uje. 

Nuk e di sa i vertete eshte lajmi po lexova ne Shekulli para disa ditesh se ne nje vit rotacion jane pushuar mbi 10,000 veta ne shtet kryesisht per arsye politike dhe jane zevendesuar me te *"PAAFTE"*. Njerez qe nuk kane as arsimin e duhur dhe as eksperience ose nje pergatitje per te kryer pune ne menyre eficente (produktive). 

*Ne Amerike thuhet: Je aq i mire sa ata qe jane poshte teje.* . 

E zeme se u bere dhe drejtor drejtorie kur ata poshte jane nje tufe me dembela qe duan te pine kafe dhe te rrine ne klub 6 ore nga 8 a sa punohet ne Shqiperi lind pyetja:* Cfare do te arrish ti?*

Pesimisti eshte nje optimist i stazhonuar; megjithate shpresa vdes e fundit.

----------


## s0ni

Isomer,
Fillimi i c'do projekti kudo te jete, s'eshte e lehte, megjithese ne rastin e Shqiperise shume me e veshtire...por besoj qe shteti yne ka njerez me mend e nuk e kane te gjithe mendjen per kafe-llafe.  Thua qe shpresa vdes e fundit, shume here eshte perseritur kjo thenie, dhe me kete menyre te mendit deri ne vdekje do presim per nje Shqiperi si ne enderrat tona.  
Po ke te drejte, mentaliteti eshte per te ardhur keq e do mbetet i tille nese dhe diaspora te cilet kane mundesine per te studiuar dhe hapur horizontin e mendimeve nuk ben gje.  Sigurisht qe shteti Shqiptar nuk do perparohet shume me ndihmen e diaspores, por besoj qe ne mundemi te kontribojme duke diskutuar me njeri-tjetrin per ide, mendime te ndryshme....e mbase, mbase kjo semundja e pesimismit qe ka populli Shqiptar sherohet.

----------


## Edvin83

U bene 16 vjet me te njejtat fjale e premtime e pallavra qe perseriten e perseriten por prape vendi ngelet vend numero, asgje nuk ndryshon.
Kush kthehet dhe mundohet te fuse mendimin e perparuar perendimor luftohet dhe detyrohet te ike nga keta te vjetrit qe jane ende me mentalitetin marksisto-lindoro-ballkanino-shqiptar. Problemi eshte se qeverite shkojne e vijne por drejtuesit jane pak a shume te njejte dhe te dale nga i njejti brum pa dallim se cfare e quajne veten ata.
Pra, problemi qendron te kjo shtrese qe jane ngulur e nuk po shkulen sepse karrikja po u duket e embel dhe do te luftojne deri ne fund qe mos t'i zbresin.
Por une jam shume optimist sepse keta i bene varrin vetes duke nenshkruar qe te futen ne BE dhe tani jane te detyruar qe ne nje kohe te shkurter te fillojne implementimin e aquis communitaire qe do te thote pershtatja e ligjeve dhe rregullave sipas BE-se dhe shkalle shkalle vendosjen e rregullit strikt ne Shqiperi.
Nese kjo do te arrihet atehere nuk do te mund me te bejne sic kane dashur deri tani duke qene vete ligj e vete Maliq, kur kjo te arrihet atehere ata qe kane edukimin perendimor do te hyjne ne loje e do ta cojne perpara Shqiperine, nuk do te bejne me ligjin kapot e te fortet...
Une kam shume shembuj te atyre qe u khtyen per te zhvilluar Shqiperine por ose u hoqen nga postet sepse u pane si rrezik nga te vjetrit ne keto poste, ose u kercenuan te linin Shqiperine sepse keta te diplomuar jashte nuk mund ta konceptonin qe nese e lufton korrupsionin deklarohesh si rrezik publik dhe ketu korrupsioni vleresohet si dicka e mire...fatkeqesisht!

----------


## Edvin83

Thithja e trurit

Eduard Zaloshnja

Gazeta Shqip

Një nga programet me emër anglez të iniciuara nga qeveria shqiptare, është ai që quhet "Brain Gain". Ky term është një antitezë rimuese e termit "brain drain" (përkthimi fjalë për fjalë: rrjedhje e trurit), që përdoret për fenomenin e largimit nga vendet në zhvillim të njerëzve të shkolluar, ose të moskthimit në atdhe të atyre që shkollohen në vendet e zhvilluara. Pra, programi i qeverisë shqiptare, i mbështetur edhe nga PNUD-i, synon thithjen e "trurit", i cili në 18 vjetët e fundit ka rrjedhur si një lumë i madh jashtë Shqipërisë.

Në planin afatmesëm të programit "Brain Gain", parashikohen bursa për të gjithë ata studentë që do të fitojnë të drejtën e studimit në një nga dhjetë universitetet më të kuotuara të botës. Kushti që këta studentë ta marrin bursën është kthimi në atdhe pas mbarimit të studimeve. Gjithashtu, një tjetër lajm i mirë në kuadër të programit "Brain Gain" vjen për ata që duan të punësohen në administratën shtetërore, pasi qeveria ka çelur fonde për funksionimin e një faqeje në internet që do të shërbejë si një "supermarket" i vendeve të punës për të gjithë ata që synojnë të kthehen në atdhe. Në të publikohen të gjitha pozicionet e reja që hapen në institucionet shtetërore.

Deri këtu, bukur fort! Por ç‘ndodh në realitet me një njeri që ka kryer studimet në një universitet perëndimor me emër dhe që synon të fillojë punë në një nga pozicionet e ofruara nga administrata shtetërore? Pengesa e parë e madhe, madje shumë e madhe, është certifikimi i diplomës në Ministrinë e Arsimit në Tiranë. Dhe ky proces mund të zgjasë edhe më shumë se dy vjet. Po, e lexuat saktë - më shumë se dy vjet! Nga e di unë këtë gjë? E kam provuar në kurrizin tim...

Pas 16 vjetësh studimi e pune shkencore në SHBA, në janarin e 2008-ës vendosa që një pjesë të 24 orëve të ditës t‘ia dedikoj punës për një institucion shqiptar në Tiranë, ndërkohë që do të vazhdoja punën në distancë për institutin amerikan në të cilin kam punuar 10 vjetët e fundit. Kur fillova punë në institutin amerikan, shefi im nuk më kërkoi as diplomën, as listën e notave, dhe as kopjen e disertacionit. Ai thjesht u fut në faqen e internetit të universitetit ku jam doktoruar, gjeti atje të gjithë informacionin që i nevojitej, i telefonoi udhëheqësit të disertacionit tim për t‘i marrë një opinion rreth meje dhe në përfundim më ofroi vendin e punës.

Ndërsa kur erdha në Tiranë, punët ishin ndryshe. "Të duhet të certifikosh doktoraturën në Ministrinë e Arsimit, përndryshe nuk ta njeh njeri këtu", më tha ime motër. Me përvojë në këtë proces (sepse e bija kishte kaluar më parë nëpër të), ajo më dha listën e dokumenteve që duheshin për plotësimin e dosjes së aplikimit për certifikim. Përgatitja e dosjes nga unë zgjati vetëm një javë. Pas dorëzimit të saj, hamendësova, punët duhet të ecnin shpejt. Hamendje e gabuar! Kanë kaluar 20 muaj që atëherë dhe dosja ka ngecur në vend.

Fillimisht shqyrtimi i dosjes u vonua për hir të një faksi. "I kemi dërguar një faks departamentit ku ke mbaruar studimet, por akoma nuk na janë përgjigjur", më tha një nëpunës i Ministrisë së Arsimit, kur u interesova për fatin e aplikimit tim.

Fill pas komunikimit me nëpunësin e Ministrisë së Arsimit, kontaktova sekretaren e departamentit ku jam doktoruar, e cila më tha se nuk kishte marrë ndonjë faks nga Ministria e Arsimit të Shqipërisë. Sidoqoftë, ajo u tregua e gatshme të dërgonte një letër zyrtare me faks, nëpërmjet së cilës të vërtetonte atë gjë që tashmë e kishin vërtetuar letra e pranimit në programin e doktoraturës, diploma, lista e notave, si dhe disertacioni (të cilat flinin në dosjen që kisha dorëzuar në ministri). "Kemi provuar ta dërgojmë letrën me faks 20 herë, por numri i faksit të ministrisë na del gjithnjë i zënë, në çdo orë të ditës e të natës", më shkroi pas ca ditësh ajo. "Dërgojeni me postë, s‘kemi ç‘bëjmë", iu përgjigja, duke shpresuar se një ditë letra do të mbërrinte në ministri...

Dhe a do të mbaronte kalvari i certifikimit me mbërritjen e letrës? Padyshim që jo. Sepse pastaj do të pritej radha që dosja të analizohej nga një komision, i cili do të vendoste në se doktoratura e mbrojtur nga unë në SHBA është e vlefshme për në Shqipëri. Dhe sa mund të zgjasë radha për t‘u futur dosja në komision? Një vit ka kaluar që prej marrjes së asaj letrës prej departamentit ku jam doktoruar, "por ka raste që radha mund të zgjasë edhe dy vjet", më tha dikush që i di mirë sesi shkojnë punët në atë komision...

Kjo historia ime me certifikimin e doktoraturës është pak e veçantë për faktin se mua më ka rastisur të kem komoditetin e vazhdimit të punës në distancë për institutin amerikan ku kam punuar 10 vjetët e fundit. Pra, zvarritja e certifikimit nuk më lë pa bukë. Por shumë të tjerë mund të mos e kenë këtë komoditet. Të tërhequr nga programi "Brain Gain", ose thjesht nga malli për mëmëdhenë, ata mund të jenë kthyer, por të sfilitur nga procesi burokratik i certifikimit të diplomave dhe në pamundësi për të punuar në distancë, ata mund të kthehen në vendet nga kanë ardhur. Dhe atje nuk kanë nevojë të certifikojnë diplomat, ndërkohë që vendet e punës i gjejnë shumë më lehtë dhe paguhen shumë më mirë se në Shqipëri.

Me pak fjalë, edhe atë pak "tru" që thithim, shpejt e shpejt e rrjedhim...

----------


## fisniku-student

Eshte nje fatkeqesi e madhe , me e madhe sa qe paramendohet dhe shihet ne realitet. Tere perendimi po vuajn per shkak te mungeses se kuadrove akademike, dhe pergatisin programe dhe strategji te ndryshme per mes bursave qe ti joshin te rinjt per te studjuar, ndersa tash Shqipria dhe Kosova pergatisin surpriza per perendimin dhe ua dergojn si produkt neto kuadrot tona akademike.

Para ca ditesh ndegjova nje koleg te sapo diplomuar ne fushen e Mjeksis se pergjithshme, se eshte duke ndjekur nje kurs intenziv te gjuhes gjermane, me qellim qe te shkoj ne gjermani per te punuar. Poashtu ky me tha se ne Gjermani koheve te fundit mungesa e mjekeve eshte shume  e madhe, sa qe nese deshiron te kerkoj dikush nje mjek duhet te udhetoj me kilometra per ta gjetur. D.m.th ne Gjermani ka munges mjaft te madhe te mjekeve (noshta nje reklam per kete fenomen qe te shkojn mjeket tan), kjo eshte pikerisht sepse Rinia gjermane dita dites po e braktis Univerzitetin.

Dhe realisht si thon :* "Kur ke mashen , pse me djeg Doren"* ,keshtu eshte edhe per Shtetet e Perendimit, qe ta luajn kete Politike te qelluar dhe te marrin kuadro te gatshme nga ne dhe te mos e lodhin koken fare , duke pergatite strategji me qellim per te joshur rinin e tyre per te studjuar.

Keshtu eshte kur shteti jon , ne vend se te te qmoj dhe vlerson neper Konkurse ,te shpall lufte me korrupsion dhe ta drejton gishtin kah emigrimi.

----------


## Edvin83

> Eshte nje fatkeqesi e madhe , me e madhe sa qe paramendohet dhe shihet ne realitet. Tere perendimi po vuajn per shkak te mungeses se kuadrove akademike, dhe pergatisin programe dhe strategji te ndryshme per mes bursave qe ti joshin te rinjt per te studjuar, ndersa tash Shqipria dhe Kosova pergatisin surpriza per perendimin dhe ua dergojn si produkt neto kuadrot tona akademike.
> 
> Para ca ditesh ndegjova nje koleg te sapo diplomuar ne fushen e Mjeksis se pergjithshme, se eshte duke ndjekur nje kurs intenziv te gjuhes gjermane, me qellim qe te shkoj ne gjermani per te punuar. Poashtu ky me tha se ne Gjermani koheve te fundit mungesa e mjekeve eshte shume  e madhe, sa qe nese deshiron te kerkoj dikush nje mjek duhet te udhetoj me kilometra per ta gjetur. D.m.th ne Gjermani ka munges mjaft te madhe te mjekeve (noshta nje reklam per kete fenomen qe te shkojn mjeket tan), kjo eshte pikerisht sepse Rinia gjermane dita dites po e braktis Univerzitetin.
> 
> Dhe realisht si thon :* "Kur ke mashen , pse me djeg Doren"* ,keshtu eshte edhe per Shtetet e Perendimit, qe ta luajn kete Politike te qelluar dhe te marrin kuadro te gatshme nga ne dhe te mos e lodhin koken fare , duke pergatite strategji me qellim per te joshur rinin e tyre per te studjuar.
> 
> Keshtu eshte kur shteti jon , ne vend se te te qmoj dhe vlerson neper Konkurse ,te shpall lufte me korrupsion dhe ta drejton gishtin kah emigrimi.


Nuk jane fajtore shtetet perendimore, por qeverite e SHqiperise e Kosoves. Autori i shkrimit te mesiperm nuk u thith nga qeveria amerikane, ai po jeton ne Shqiperi, dhe qeveria shqiptare po ia ben te pamundur qe ai te punoje ne vend. Ne SHBA ai thjesht u pranua ne pune pasi aplikoi.
Gjeje fajin aty ku eshte dhe jo te fajesosh te tjeret per gabimet e tua...

----------


## Edvin83

> Isomer,
> Fillimi i c'do projekti kudo te jete, s'eshte e lehte, megjithese ne rastin e Shqiperise shume me e veshtire...por besoj qe shteti yne ka njerez me mend e nuk e kane te gjithe mendjen per kafe-llafe.  Thua qe shpresa vdes e fundit, shume here eshte perseritur kjo thenie, dhe me kete menyre te mendit deri ne vdekje do presim per nje Shqiperi si ne enderrat tona.  
> Po ke te drejte, mentaliteti eshte per te ardhur keq e do mbetet i tille nese dhe diaspora te cilet kane mundesine per te studiuar dhe hapur horizontin e mendimeve nuk ben gje.  Sigurisht qe shteti Shqiptar nuk do perparohet shume me ndihmen e diaspores, por besoj qe ne mundemi te kontribojme duke diskutuar me njeri-tjetrin per ide, mendime te ndryshme....e mbase, mbase kjo semundja e pesimismit qe ka populli Shqiptar sherohet.


Eh...u bene shekuj qe shqiptaret thone-hajt se do te behet me mire, por me mire nuk po shohim. Te njejtet komunista neper poste, te njejtat fytyresholla neper qeveri...
Me pelqen te fantazoj sikur te gjithe shqiptaret nje dite te bukur cohen e ikin nga Shqiperia; te shohim se ca do te bejne politikaret tane pastaj.

----------


## Enii

sa shumeee ..plot 5 per qind e ...

----------


## Edvin83

> sa shumeee ..plot 5 per qind e ...


Lajmi eshte i fundit te vitit 2006, tani ne 2009 ajo perqindje eshte bere rrezik 1-2%....ose ndoshta eshte nja 60 %, sepse edhe ata qe ende nuk kane ikur mendojne te ikin sa me shpejte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aikido

Një ndër ato diploma të "_vdekura_" diku gjendet dhe imja. Dje u interesova dhe thanë, deri tani vetëm 500 diploma kemi shqyrtuar dhe i kemi konvertuar. Thash me vete prit gomar të mbi bar, po rri dhe pak dhe merre zhduku mos prit më nga gomerë që drejtojn.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Një ndër ato diploma të "_vdekura_" diku gjendet dhe imja. Dje u interesova dhe thanë, deri tani vetëm 500 diploma kemi shqyrtuar dhe i kemi konvertuar. Thash me vete prit gomar të mbi bar, po rri dhe pak dhe merre zhduku mos prit më nga gomerë që drejtojn.


Per cfare lloj diplome behet fjale, HS apo universitet?

----------


## Edvin83

> Një ndër ato diploma të "_vdekura_" diku gjendet dhe imja. Dje u interesova dhe thanë, deri tani vetëm 500 diploma kemi shqyrtuar dhe i kemi konvertuar. Thash me vete prit gomar të mbi bar, po rri dhe pak dhe merre zhduku mos prit më nga gomerë që drejtojn.


Edhe une e kam marre diplomen jashte, por as nuk e marr mundimin te shkoj ta ekuivalentoj sepse eshte nje turp dhe ulje per diplomen qe nje njeri me 4 klase shkolle dhe qe nuk di te fike e te ndeze kompjuterin te me vleresoje diplomen time se a eshte e vertete a jo....Dhe kerkon shteti shqiptar qe t'i njohen diplomat shqiptare jashte..Ky eshte kulmi!

----------


## INFINITY©

> Edhe une e kam marre diplomen jashte, por as nuk e marr mundimin te shkoj ta ekuivalentoj sepse eshte nje turp dhe ulje per diplomen qe nje njeri me 4 klase shkolle dhe qe nuk di te fike e te ndeze kompjuterin te me vleresoje diplomen time se a eshte e vertete a jo....Dhe kerkon shteti shqiptar qe t'i njohen diplomat shqiptare jashte..Ky eshte kulmi!


Mund te jete kulmi por perseri shqiptareve ju njihen diplomat jashte ose te pakten nje sasi e caktuar kreditesh.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nqs punon per nje kompani te huaj ne Shqiperi, a te duhet ta ekuivalentosh diplomen, apo ate e ben thjesht nqs do qe te marresh nje diplome me te larte aty?

----------


## Aikido

> Per cfare lloj diplome behet fjale, HS apo universitet?


Pse të duke me biberon unë që thua HS - High School  :ngerdheshje:  Universitare, po ka një problem këtu tek ne, se duhet të shkojnë njëherë të dhënat ne Beijing - Pekin, pastaj të informohet USST - University of Shanghai for Science and Technology.

P.s Edvin83, unë e mora mundimin, duke menduar se do rri me afat kohor të gjatë dhe jo me pushime. Të shikoja çmund të bëja në vendin tim, po këtu është bërë të ikësh natën mos të të shikojë njeri se po ike ditën të qeshin.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Pse të duke me biberon unë që thua HS - High School  Universitare, po ka një problem këtu tek ne, se duhet të shkojnë njëherë të dhënat ne Beijing - Pekin, pastaj të informohet USST - University of Shanghai for Science and Technology.
> 
> P.s Edvin83, unë e mora mundimin, duke menduar se do rri me afat kohor të gjatë dhe jo me pushime. Të shikoja çmund të bëja në vendin tim, po këtu është bërë të ikësh natën mos të të shikojë njeri se po ike ditën të qeshin.


Jo, thjesht je ne pampers akoma.  :perqeshje: 

Jam e sigurte qe jeta jote eshte shume here me e mire ne Shqiperi se sa ne Kine. lol

----------


## Aikido

> Jo, thjesht je ne pampers akoma. 
> 
> Jam e sigurte qe jeta jote eshte shume here me e mire ne Shqiperi se sa ne Kine. lol


Unë të them jeta në Shanghai është më e mira në Botë. Nuk krahasohet asnjë vend, sado kam parë shum po si atje nuk është asnjë. Thuajë të jesh 16 orë larg familjes për 10 vjet, normalisht nuk mund të vazhdosh të rrish. Tani po shikojë në Perëndim të gjejë gjysmën e asaj jete që kam bërë. 

P.s Mos ngatëroni Shanghain me Kinën, as që krahasohen, jo Kina po gjithë shtetet e Botës. Taiwan, Shanghai, Singaporë, Island bëjn jetë dhe çfarë jete, ka kush investon dhe i ndihmon.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Aikido anglisht e ke bere shkollen apo kinezce?

Me vjen per te qeshur me keto kalamujat qe duan te kthehen ne Shqiperi  :ngerdheshje:  Edhe pastaj ankohen se ka veshtiresi atje . Duh!

----------

